# Moving to Vera Playa



## Kevinstone (Jul 25, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> Well, the thread title certainly made me sit up and take notice, I wondered what on earth could have happened!
> 
> I've seen this piece before, actually, written by somebody who was living not too far from me. IMO, the troubles stem initially from the difficulty he and those in the same position have in making a living - they thought it would be so easy and of course (as most of us are at pains to advise those looking to do the same thing) it's anything but. They see the money they arrived with (and I certainly wouldn't have arrived with just 15k) dwindling fast and end up doing stuff they don't enjoy (like cleaning villas between holiday lets, as he refers to) which is hard work especially in the summer heat and badly paid. Their disenchantment and disgruntlement grows and grows until every little thing is blown up into an issue of enormous proportions and they are convinced every urban myth is the gospel truth. I had my house burgled, but in common with about 99% of other victims the thieves struck whilst we were out of the house, I read of very few cases where people are tied up or gassed in their own homes whereas he makes it sound like an everyday occurrence.
> 
> ...


Hi Lynn

We are from South Africa and or considering purchasing a beachfront property in an urbanisation in Vera Playa. We considering staying there during the South African winters (European summers). My wife however is quite concerned that we will be bored after a fairly short time as Vera Playa appears to be a holiday town. Do you have any comments?

Kevin Stone


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Kevinstone said:


> Hi Lynn
> 
> We are from South Africa and or considering purchasing a beachfront property in an urbanisation in Vera Playa. We considering staying there during the South African winters (European summers). My wife however is quite concerned that we will be bored after a fairly short time as Vera Playa appears to be a holiday town. Do you have any comments?
> 
> Kevin Stone


I'm sorry, I don't know Vera Playa at all (is it in Almeria? I am in Malaga province) so can't help you there I'm afraid.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

It was always famous for its nudist beach.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Madliz said:


> It was always famous for its nudist beach.


Well there you go, then, Kevin can buy himself a pair of binoculars and he'll never be bored!

Seriously, though, even if there are people on the forum who know the town well, we would have to know what interests Kevin and his wife have, and what sort of things they'd like to spend time doing whilst they are in Spain, before they could give any sort of opinion as to whether it might suit them.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I think the clue is in the name! Vera is a small bustling town about 10kms inland. Vera Playa is beside the sea!
It has excellent watersports facilities, but no marina, a long lengthy, promenade for walking and cycling, and the odd tennis court. Other than that.....shops and restaurants both beside the beach, and inland, most of whose staff speak English.
There has been a lot of building in the area despite the recession. It is very different to when we first visited 12 years ago.
Boredom? Always depends on the person's interests as other's have said. Give me the internet anywhere and I'm happy for hours at a time.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

We live fairly close to Vera Playa, and as you state you are expecting to visit for the 'European Summer' I suspect you will find the town very busy, but obviously less so in Winter.

Within the area of Vera, Garrucha, Mojacar, there is plenty to do, depending on your interests, from memory, there are walking groups, bowling groups, intercambios, sewing groups, probably groups for everything.

It really does depend on how much you want to get involved with the local community. There is a facebook page called 'Vera Playa Friends' I am not a member of the group as I do not live in the town, but it may be of interest to you.


----------

